# cinderella gone after a week



## dumbblondie (Feb 23, 2008)

So sad my cinderella who i've only owned for a week has passed away tonight, she was only about 7 weeks old. I've kept rats for years and never had a rat die so young


----------



## Amph (Apr 14, 2015)

I don't know if its because their lives are so short anyway but losing one so young is such a sad and shocking thing to happen. Like a story that had never finished being written.. a loss of the unknown.  I hope your future mischief's enjoy a full and fruitful life with you.


----------



## JAnimal (Jul 23, 2014)

I'm sooooo sorry. It's so hard losing a rat. She was sooooooo well loved. R.I.P


----------

